

Organization Design For Startups - JoaquinRoca
http://joaquinroca.com/2013/03/organization-design-for-startups/

======
scmurcott
Really found this article useful thanks. It feels like there are often aspects
of each of those models - makes me think of many different startup companies.

~~~
JoaquinRoca
Glad you found it helpful! The model presents them as four distinct types,
though each organization is likely a blend of the four with tendencies mostly
in one direction or another.

